# Hard Time Standing Up Heelside



## chomps1211

Just Flip yourself and the board & stand up toe-side! :blink: :facepalm3:

I haven't been able to get up heelside ever since I started gaining back some lost weight from years ago. And if your lifting and getting top heavy with either muscles or fat,.. it'll be harder to do regardless even on a mild to moderate slope.


----------



## chomps1211

*Just do This!!!*







...or be resigned to looking like *this!*


----------



## Rip154

Could be mobiliy/flexibility or strength yes. Have you tried leaning to a side with one hand, then pushing yourself up? Or just strap in standing up.


----------



## 161210

I always flip over and stand back up toe side....I prefer that because its easier to look up the mountain while standing up before I take off again....I can better avoid getting hit by another rider/skier, etc that way.


----------



## f00bar

Very early on I found the easiest way to get up heel side was bend my back leg, shift my weight right over the tail and power myself up with my rear leg. Sounds complex but isn't.


----------



## Snow Hound

If you're talking about getting up after falling - when the slope is low angle then yeah that can be difficult if not neigh on impossible. Grabbing the board helps but if you can't manage that then flipping over is the answer.

If your talking about getting up after strapping in then strap in standing up. It really doesn't take long to learn and is so worth it.


----------



## Manicmouse

Amanda Richards said:


> My only issue was that I could not for the life of me get myself up heelside.




Buddy I hate to tell you that it's totally normal in my experience!! It's called day 1 of the season... I'm always shocked by how I can't even get off the ground, it's embarrassing once you get off the lift and need to strap in on the flat!!! Day 2 or 3 my body is used to it again and it's all good.

Stretches will definitely help.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Try to fall on your face that's what I do. If I fall on my behind I just flip over when no one is looking. I'm a toe side stander... Unless it's very steep. Steep like you fall down to the bottom and have to wait for a private moment to flip over and do the toe side stand. Some of us are just toe side standers by default.

If there are people around I do the fliparound and pretend to look up hill for some imaginary friend. The imaginary friend that's so annoyingly slow that you have to wait for because you're such a blazing glory of death speed.

Toe side stands for the win.

Edit: Ps Toe stands are made facing up hill


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Whether getting up toeside or heelside, its a squat movement. First get you butt as close to the heelside edge of the board as possible...in a squat position ... *you do not* want yer butt sticking up in the air, bent over at the waist looking for fun...:hairy: Once yer in the squat position, with yer back relatively strait and upright, then just rise up...just using yer legs.

In chomps' post, the first vid...2 things to point out, 1) when she first stands up...see how close her arse is to the heelside edge. 2) and once standing...notice how her pelvis is rotated/tilted up in a humping manner and is directly over her toeside edge (her center of gravity) is over her toeside edge and is thus locking in the edge in the snow and is not sliding.

so forgot to mention...first lock in the edge, by kicking a little shelf in the snow, then get in the squat position


----------



## neni

Could be lack of flexibility, lack of familiarity with the movement, weight, can be all of it or the mixture of it.

If not on a board, at home, can you sit down on the floor and stand up without using your hands? If yes, then it's just a matter of few repetitions till you have no issues standing up on a board, too, your muscles just need to learn the right order of movements.

I've no problem standig up, but with heavy BC backpack and soft deep pow? Yeah... can get an issue. Grabbing toeside edge can help to get the right ipulse.


----------

